# AHA Big Brew Day May 4th.



## winkle (23/2/13)

Yep, on again, this year its the 4th o' May. Recipes are yet to be revealed, but unless its something horrid like a pumpkin ale I think we can handle it.
Let me know if you want to bring your rig along and I'll see if I can organise some sort of water filter to combat the hippo pool water that Urban Utilities says is good for us'
Must be time for more wheatbix beer hey Campbell?????


----------



## Batz (23/2/13)

Do you have a 15amp outlet Perry?

Batz


----------



## winkle (23/2/13)

Batz said:


> Do you have a 15amp outlet Perry?
> 
> Batz


Sure do, we'll have to share but it'll work.


----------



## NickB (23/2/13)

I can put another in for you if you need....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/2/13)

I read this expecting an Australasia wide AHB brew day, I am disappointed. :mellow:
Nev


----------



## winkle (23/2/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I read this expecting an Australasia wide AHB brew day, I am disappointed. :mellow:
> Nev


Sorry Nev, its a Seppo thing thats been going for a while (gradually getting global).


----------



## Smokomark (23/2/13)

It's on the 4th of May isn't it Perry?


----------



## winkle (23/2/13)

smokomark said:


> It's on the 4th of May isn't it Perry?


Correct! good to see somebodys paying attention :unsure:

Bloody hangover....


----------



## Batz (23/2/13)

Fixed date as requested Perry B)


----------



## Northside Novice (23/2/13)

here's the website, the worldwide toast at noon cdt might be tricky and or messy to co-ordinate , i think it would be at 4 am sunday morning brisbane time :beerbang: 


http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/pages/events/national-homebrew-day


----------



## NickB (23/2/13)

We should just stick with noon...


----------



## Aydos (23/2/13)

Is there some link I could go to read up on this or is it just as simple as everyone goes to Perry's house with their rigs and we stagger people brewing throughout the day?

Or do we just drink all of his beer?


----------



## TidalPete (23/2/13)

aydos said:


> Is there some link I could go to read up on this or is it just as simple as everyone goes to Perry's house with their rigs and we stagger people brewing throughout the day?
> 
> Or do we just drink all of his beer?


Simple as that but better for your general wellbeing to bring a keg or whatever for good luck. :beerbang:
Don't forget to prostrate arse-up yourself before The Great Winkle Mashtun for good kama. :lol:


----------



## winkle (5/3/13)

I'll wack up the recipes as soon as those bludgers in the States post them up, however the deals is off if the recipe is for a Chelada :icon_vomit:


----------



## Florian (5/3/13)

I _should_ be able to come along if nothing goes wrong. Guess I'll leave my rig at home if Batz is bringing his, suits me fine and am also keen to see the 50L in action. 

What's the go, is this some sort of shared brew, eg everyone chipping in on ingredients or whatever? I might volunteer on hops pending variety.


----------



## winkle (6/3/13)

I was just going to do the "brew your own" thing.
Batz may be interested in splitting his 50 L though, dunno about anyone else. If I upgrade my kettle by then, I may be up for a split batch.


----------



## Batz (6/3/13)

May is in my work time of the year, don't plan to heavily on me being there.


----------



## Batz (6/3/13)

Batz said:


> May is in my work time of the year, don't plan to heavily on me being there.



I just went to pencil this in on our calender, and found I'll be in Burrum Heads for a 50th birthday.
Sorry possums can't make it, you all have a good one.

Batz


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/3/13)

NickB said:


> We should just stick with noon...



If you blokes stick with a noon day toast, we'll raise our glasses to you Queenslanders on the 4th May. The original Australian IBUs (down here in the Illawarra) hold a big brew day each year called Ray's Big Brew Day, in Bulli - always a cracker with brewing gear everywhere. Love to come to Winkle's but otherwise locally occupied.


----------



## stux (13/3/13)

I read the heading as "AHB Big Brew Day"

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## winkle (13/3/13)

Fatgodzilla said:


> If you blokes stick with a noon day toast, we'll raise our glasses to you Queenslanders on the 4th May. The original Australian IBUs (down here in the Illawarra) hold a big brew day each year called Ray's Big Brew Day, in Bulli - always a cracker with brewing gear everywhere. Love to come to Winkle's but otherwise locally occupied.


I'm sure we could raise a few glasses at noon Fatz :icon_cheers:


----------



## Smokomark (23/3/13)

Here's this years three recipe choices 

Belgian Blonde Ale
http://wiki.americanhomebrewers.org/MoreFunBlonde-AllGrain
English Dark Mild Ale
http://wiki.americanhomebrewers.org/PointonsProper-AllGrain
American Pilsner
http://wiki.homebrewersassociation.org/ClassicAmericanPilsner-AllGrain


----------



## winkle (23/3/13)

Ta mate. About time they decided, now I have to get some williamette.
Pencils in the blonde, possibly the mild - for my brews on the day.


----------



## Florian (23/3/13)

Think I have some Willamette in the freezer, unlikely I'll use it anytime soon. 

haven't looked at the recipes, how much do you need? Happy to bring it along.


----------



## winkle (23/3/13)

Florian said:


> Think I have some Willamette in the freezer, unlikely I'll use it anytime soon.
> 
> haven't looked at the recipes, how much do you need? Happy to bring it along.


Thats nice of you Florian - 34gm apparently. I think I'll do those two recipes on the day, do you fancy the Pils recipe?


----------



## Florian (23/3/13)

My handwritten hop log says 70g at 4%AA, hope that's still up to date, will have a dig through the freezer when I get around to it. 

The pils recipe is nothing I'd brew myself to be honest.


----------



## winkle (23/3/13)

Well it is an American Pils.....
There may be a touch of grain substitution in the other recipes.


----------



## winkle (25/3/13)

Ok, is anyone else bringing their rigs along?


----------



## Florian (25/3/13)

I might, won't confirm yet, though.


----------



## Aydos (25/3/13)

I might bring my BIAB rig along if I have the day free.


----------



## winkle (29/4/13)

Bump.
I'll be doing a double batch of the Mild on the day with the wife arguing er assisting, with the blond as possibilty dependant on beer consumption :unsure: . Some sort of snag sizzle should occur as well, and I'll be raising a glass to Fatz at 12. Let us know if you're coming.


----------



## Rowy (29/4/13)

winkle said:


> Bump.
> I'll be doing a double batch of the Mild on the day with the wife arguing er assisting, with the blond as possibilty dependant on beer consumption :unsure: . Some sort of snag sizzle should occur as well, and I'll be raising a glass to Fatz at 12. Let us know if you're coming.


I may be in CQ for work Perry. Won't know until about 9.00 tomorrow. If I'm here I will be there with bells and an octave on!


----------



## Aydos (30/4/13)

I'm going to have to pull my finger out and go and grab the ingredients. I have pretty much nothing. I might go the blonde, something different for my keg. What would be the better yeast to use? I don't want to end up with a bubblegum beer


----------



## Aydos (30/4/13)

I'm going to have to pull my finger out and go and grab the ingredients. I have pretty much nothing. I might go the blonde, something different for my keg. What would be the better yeast to use? I don't want to end up with a bubblegum beer


----------



## winkle (30/4/13)

aydos said:


> I'm going to have to pull my finger out and go and grab the ingredients. I have pretty much nothing. I might go the blonde, something different for my keg. What would be the better yeast to use? I don't want to end up with a bubblegum beer


W3538 or W3522 would be my pick (T58 below 20 C if you want dry yeast). I'll be subbing the fuggles with EKG in the Mild, I'd better get around to scaling the recipe as well.


----------



## NickB (30/4/13)

I'm unlikely as I'm probably brewing on my RDO Friday with Troydo (Hit me up if you'd like to come along - bearing in mind I have no beers on tap or in bottles ATM!!!), but will broach the subject with SWMBO when it's not her birthday..... And if I can make it along, I'm likely to be driving so only for a short time, especially as I am working Sunday at 6am...

Cheers


----------



## winkle (30/4/13)

NickB said:


> I'm unlikely as I'm probably brewing on my RDO Friday with Troydo (Hit me up if you'd like to come along - bearing in mind I have no beers on tap or in bottles ATM!!!), but will broach the subject with SWMBO when it's not her birthday..... And if I can make it along, I'm likely to be driving so only for a short time, especially as I am working Sunday at 6am...
> 
> Cheers


Ha, I've got to drive up the coast the next day - so it may be a reasonably sensible day for once. :blink:


----------



## NickB (30/4/13)

Pffft, I will believe that when I witness it with my own beady eyes....


----------



## winkle (30/4/13)

so will I

This is the plan Nick, and It is a damm good one.
(some sections may be a bit ambitious)
1. Brew the experimental 'Ble Noir' in the morning and hide the evidence before everyone arrives.
2. Setup for brewing 30 litres (post-boil) of the Mild, explaination of the process if anyone really needs it.
3. Mash in, single mash infusion for once.
4. Burn some snags on the BBQ while waiting.
5. Sparge and kick off the boil avoiding a boilover with 40+ litres in a 50 litre kettle.
6. Finish up with a single late addition of EKG and some EKG in the no-chill cube.
7. Clean & pack up brewery and enjoy several beverages while avoiding the Belgian Imperial Stout.
8. Pizza run.
9. Bed by 10pm and sleep the sleep of the just.

The Mild should be kicking off about 12.


----------



## Aydos (1/5/13)

So we don't have to brew the exact recipe? Why do they post the info then?


----------



## winkle (1/5/13)

Well, the idea is to brew the same recipe everywhere - but if you can't source the listed grain then subbing that should be fine in my book. I mentioned the EKG cause I know I have plenty of that but might be a bit short of Fuggles when I scale the recipe up.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/5/13)

winkle said:


> so will I
> 
> This is the plan Nick, and It is a damm good one.
> (some sections may be a bit ambitious)
> ...


Fixed that for you Perry.


----------



## winkle (1/5/13)

> 5. Stuck Sparge and kick off the boilover with 40+ litres in a 50 litre kettle, shouting wheres the friggin spray bottle. Followed by, oh thats right its in my hands


Sounds very familar Brad, but you missed 'breaking the brown pump' to entertain the guests.


----------



## Florian (1/5/13)

Well, bummer, looks like I'm out unfortunately.
The wife has some work thing on Saturday morning, possibly in the afternoon as well.

At least I should be able to brew at home, if not I might come around for a bit in the afternoon.


----------



## Smokomark (3/5/13)

I have had no luck getting out of pre-orginised stuff, so I'm a no show.
Perry, make sure you give Aydos a shitty glass to use as he has a habit of taking them home. 

F'ed if I know where he got that idea from.


----------



## Aydos (3/5/13)

smokomark said:


> I have had no luck getting out of pre-orginised stuff, so I'm a no show.
> Perry, make sure you give Aydos a shitty glass to use as he has a habit of taking them home.
> 
> F'ed if I know where he got that idea from.


Ha ha, little unsure on if I will make it now. I need to see if I can drop into brewers choice and come over and brew. Unfortunately because I will be driving that will be my limiting factor. What time are you expecting us Perry and also what's your address?


----------



## angus_grant (3/5/13)

Have fun guys. I will be brewing tomorrow morning as well, but not off the list. 2nd attempt at the Lord Nelson Cascading Out of the Galaxy.

Will also be looking after our little man so hopefully that doesn't clash with the start of the boil. Bit of a busy time.

May sneak a few Vienna lagers which are getting towards the end of the lagering period. h34r: :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/5/13)

Let us know how the VL is.

I'm brewing a Munich Dunkel x Vienna lager with Sylva to use up some malt that I've been kindly donated.

Sinking a Vale IPA, now wishing it were a Lord Nelson...

Sorry guys, a little OT.


----------



## angus_grant (3/5/13)

The Vienna lager is quite nice. Nice and clean tasting and I think it focuses a bit more towards the malt. Nice grainy taste to it. My brother in law is a straight down the line Aussie bloke who drinks Carlton Draught and he was suprisingly complimentary about the VL on a camping trip just gone.

Also got to test out my mobile rig which worked quite well. Beer was still cold and drinkable 2 days later when pulling a couple of beers at father in laws place for guests. Just a cooler with 11L keg in it with beer gun run from CO2 capsules and half a bag of ice.

And I have a mash tun if I ever decide to go 3 vessel. Although I am playing with the idea of mashing in main pot, and doing a second mash in cooler at start of boil. Can then boil first brew whilst mashing the second brew. Finish boil and cube, then transfer 2nd brew to main pot and boil. Could get 2 batches for not much more time than 1. Perhaps another hour.

Way OT now. Sorry guys.


----------



## Aydos (4/5/13)

Do I need to bring along my temp probe? Also can I use your mill Perry?

Im doing the blonde recipe and I checked it against the Belgian Pale Ale style and it doesnt fall anywhere within the style. How can they call it a Pale Ale?


----------



## Aydos (4/5/13)

also does anyone have williamette because it looks like brewers choice doesnt have any there!


----------



## Aydos (4/5/13)

dont worry about the williamette, they do have it!


----------



## Florian (4/5/13)

Shouldn't you be there and brewing already?

I'm already mashing the second batch for today, haven't decided what beer it's gonna be yet though, just a standard grain bill that goes with anything. Will have to figure out hopping soon.

Will try to come around later depending on when the wife comes home.


----------



## winkle (4/5/13)

> 1. Being half pissed and Still be Brewing the experimental 'Ble Noir' when everyone arrives.


Almost right Brad. Boil just started, not still pist though.
Cleaning up the mash tun and HLT warming up now - should be good for a 12-ish start.
Aydos
Do I need to bring along my temp probe?_ Probably._
Also can I use your mill Perry? _Yep, but its a hand cranked Marga so limber up._


----------



## winkle (5/5/13)

Not a big turn out but we got shit done.



Brewing team on the day.


Filling them cubes-of-death. With the BIAB brewing at the back.


----------



## Aydos (7/5/13)

Thanks for letting me come around and brew at yours Perry. My Belgian is on now, lets see how it turns out. Hydrometer read 1060 so it didn't turn out too bad at all.


----------

